

The Wolfram Alpha Demo Returns, This Time With Actual Footage Of The Service - estromberg
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/30/the-wolfram-alpha-demo-returns-this-time-with-actual-footage/

======
colins_pride
If what's in essence the same article gets posted a couple of dozen times, am
I allowed to make the same cynical/snarky comment each time?

------
oomkiller
This is much better than the previously posted video, but you would think MIT
could do a bit better video quality wouldn't you?

------
vaksel
So basically the service is the digital version of one of those constants
tables at the end of notebooks.

------
dsil
It's time for Wolfram to shit or get off the pot. Has anyone ever seen a
single use of it that wasn't scripted?

